# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Clarity often comes in waves

## Ginsan

At least in my case. I'll be meditating and then I'll just start thinking about something (lost in thought) and I will keep a very faint idea somewhere in the back of my mind that I'm sitting here in order to meditate, but I'll be just thinking about something. And then I will suddenly realize I'm not supposed to be lost in thought and I become clear headed again. And every time I "wake up" from being lost in thought I become more clear minded than I was in the previous moments of clarity.

Do you experience the same thing?

----------


## JPdreamlord

Yes, I have also noticed this rhythm when chatting about psychedelics.  I experience the waves and the increasing ability to remain present as I return to my breath.

----------


## MasterMind

Yes I view the meditation like my perception dilates, and focuses in and out of presence like a lense.

From unclear to clear, to trapped to free, to unfocused to focused perception.  :smiley:

----------


## Ginsan

> From unclear to clear, to trapped to free, to unfocused to focused perception.



But you forgot to add that each consequent moment of _clear, free, focused_ is more clear/free/focused than the previous one. This does not always happen, but when I am meditating properly, it does.

----------


## MasterMind

> But you forgot to add that each consequent moment of _clear, free, focused_ is more clear/free/focused than the previous one. This does not always happen, but when I am meditating properly, it does.



Yes very true.  :smiley:

----------

